# Arch pain



## Drattner (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I recently switched from Mountain Bike shoes and SPD cleats to Speed play zero's and roadbike shoes. When I made the switch i also had a bike fit done with the new shoes. On rides over 10 miles I'll develop archpain in both feet that becomes more painful as I continue to ride. 

My question is, is this a cleat positioning thing or the shoe or just me needing to get use to the cleat?

Thanks


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

My first guess would be the shoe. Is it a different shoe from the MTB shoe you were wearing?

If you're overtightening, stop. You may be able to solve your problem for free.

I have fancy insoles in my shoes. I think they help a lot.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I have plantar fasciitis so I put Superfeet insoles in all of my shoes. Without the insoles, I get really bad arch pain from either walking or cycling. Some cycling shoes tend to be very flat without any arch support so that could be your problem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Based on what you've offered, I think your discomfort is more likely caused by inadequate arch support than cleat positioning. If correct, the insoles mentioned above or Specialized brand may help.
Specialized Bicycle Components : BG High Performance Footbeds


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

1. Try to move the cleats all the way to the front of the shoes.
When you pedal, you should feel the pressure approx below the ball of your feet









2. If the pain stops,you can start adjusting the cleat location gradually and see what position is optimal.

If you still have the same pain after step 1, then you may have some issues with your shoes and you need special pad to compensate.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stumpy2011 said:


> 1. *Try to move the cleats all the way to the front of the shoes.*
> When you pedal, you should feel the pressure approx below the ball of your feet
> 
> 
> ...


I would advise against that. It's likely that doing so will put pressure ahead of the metatarsal causing numbing toes. 

For an initial set up, it's best to locate the cleats so that the ball of foot is at or slightly ahead of the pedal spindle, but (as has been mentioned) it's more likely that the OP's fix is insoles offering more arch support.


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree that you should try some new insoles first. I use eSoles. They come with 4 different arch support heights and 2 different metatarsal pads so you can customize them for your feet.

eSoles - Custom Footbeds, Insoles, 3D Foot Analysis Technology


----------

